# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κεικ και μπισκότα βρώμης

## rey1989

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε οτι αυτά δεν ειναι cheat , γιαυτό αν και ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει οτι θέλει ας μην αρχίσουμε "θα πήγαινε καλύτερα μια κουβερτούρα απο πάνω"  :01. Mr. Green: 

100γρ βρώμη
5 ασπράδια
1 αυγό
1 ολόκληρο πορτοκάλι με τη φλούδα σε κύβους
1κ γλ μπεκιν
1 βανίλια
ίσως και ζαχαρίνη , αναλόγως τι αρέσει στον καθένα 

όλα μαζι στο multi να γίνουν αλοιφή
μετά το βάζουμε σε μια φόρμα με χαρτί ψησίματος απο κάτω για να μην κολλήσει 

ψήσιμο στους 170-200 και όταν θα έχει σφίξει ρίχνουμε απο πάνω 20γρ καθαρό κακάο χτυπημένα σε ενα ποτίρι με 50γρ γάλα 1,5% + ζαχαρίνη και το αφήνουμε να συνεχίσει 
καλό ειναι να μη μπει το κακάο απ την αρχή γιατι θα ξεραθεί μέχρι να το βγάλουμε , όπως το έκανα όμως ηταν στεγνό απέξω και μέσα υγρό (το κακάο).


-------

μπισκότα βρώμης 

1 σκουπ whey σοκολάτα
1 μπανάνα
50γρ βρώμη
λίγο μπεκιν
1 βανίλια
50ml γάλα 1,5%(δείτε το , αναλόγως πόσο μεγάλη μπανάνα θα βάλετε )

όλα μαζι εκτός απο την βρώμη στο multi και μετά προσθέτουμε τη βρώμη και ανακατεύουμε με κουτάλι 
τα βάζουμε σε ταψί με χαρτί ψησίματος και τα ψήνουμε στους 150-170 μέχρι να γίνουν (ανάλογα το φούρνο)




εύκολα , νόστιμα , καθαρά 
δεν παχαίνει , ομορφαίνει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Miss Fit

:03. Thumb up:  ευχαριστουμε!!!

η φλουδα του πορτοκαλιου δεν πικριζει μεσα στο γλυκο?

----------


## billy89

Για το κέικ έχω μια ερώτηση... Ολόκληρο πορτοκάλι? Με τη φλούδα? Πώς το τρως αυτό???

----------


## billy89

> η φλουδα του πορτοκαλιου δεν πικριζει μεσα στο γλυκο?


Με πρόλαβες για κάτι δευτερόλεπτα :01. Razz:

----------


## rey1989

> Για το κέικ έχω μια ερώτηση... Ολόκληρο πορτοκάλι? Με τη φλούδα? Πώς το τρως αυτό???


με ευχαρίστηση , αφού ειναι ωραίο  :01. ROFL: 




> ευχαριστουμε!!!
> 
> η φλουδα του πορτοκαλιου δεν πικριζει μεσα στο γλυκο?


εγώ βάζω και 3κ γλ ζαχαρίνη μέσα οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα πικρίζει σε όποιον δε βάλει
σε εμένα δεν πικρίζει, ολόκληρο είναι γλυκό χωρίς να ειναι υπερβολικά γλυκό , όπως ακριβώς το θέλω

δε βλέπω το λόγο να πικρύζει αφου στα κεικ πορτοκάλι βάζουμε ξύσμα έτσι κ αλλιώς.  :08. Toast: 
*Αν εννοείτε το άσπρο της φλούδας τότε απλά βάλτε το ξύσμα , καθαρίστε το πορτοκάλι, πετάξτε το άσπρο και κάντε τη διαδικασία*  απλά θα σας πάρει κάποια λεπτά παραπάνω  
κατα τύχη το βρήκα οτι ειναι ωραίο γιατι βιαζόμουν λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου κ το έριξα ολόκληρο στο multi  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Lainus

Φίλε Rey, ευχαριστούμε για τις συνταγές, αυτή με τα μπισκότα θα τη δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλα!! Λες κολλάει στη συνταγή και λίγο hemo ή κακάο σκέτο για να "σοκολατίσει" πιό πολύ??

----------


## rey1989

> Φίλε Rey, ευχαριστούμε για τις συνταγές, αυτή με τα μπισκότα θα τη δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλα!! Λες κολλάει στη συνταγή και λίγο hemo ή κακάο σκέτο για να "σοκολατίσει" πιό πολύ??


φυσικά και κολλάει 
ιδικά το κακάο το σκέτο ειναι κ καθαρό , με 20γρ δυναμώνει πολυ γευστικά  :01. Wink:

----------


## kostas kou

ερωτηση για τα μπισκοτα,βαζεις και αλευρι?
τα εκανα αλλα δεν μου φουσκονουν καθολου αν και απο γευση ειναι πολυ ωραια...

----------


## rey1989

όχι δεν βάζω κάτι άλλο , μόνο αυτά που έγραψα. Με μια κουταλιά του γλυκού μπέκιν φούσκωσαν . Μήπως έβαλες άλλες ποσότητες? Τον φούρνο τον προθέρμανες όπως κάνουμε σε αυτά ? (κ εγώ τώρα μαθαίνω χαχ)

----------


## kostas kou

τον φουρνο οχι,μπορει να φταιει αυτο,χαχα μπεικιν ολο το φακελακι εβαλα  :02. Shock:

----------


## kostas kou

τελικα την βρηκα την λυση εβαζα πολυ γαλα μετρησα και εβαλα 50ml ακρηβως και εγιναν μπομπα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sailim

Ωραία ακούγονται τα μπισκότα και υγιεινά!
Μηπως χρειαζεται λίγη περισσότερη βρώμη για να μην είναι τόσο ρευστά;

Πόσος είναι ο χρόνος ψησίματός;

Θα ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω αν η whey σε αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες (150-170) αλλοιώνεται

----------


## PEGY

Πολύ ωραία  :01. Wink: 
τη συνταγή των μπισκότων την κάνω ήδη με κάποιες παραλλαγές πχ βάζω λίγους ξηρους καρπούς ή αποξηραμένα φρούτα κλπ. 
Αλλά σαν βασική συνταγή είναι τέλεια  :01. Smile:

----------


## rey1989

> τελικα την βρηκα την λυση εβαζα πολυ γαλα μετρησα και εβαλα 50ml ακρηβως και εγιναν μπομπα


ωραίος  :03. Thumb up: 





> Ωραία ακούγονται τα μπισκότα και υγιεινά!
> Μηπως χρειαζεται λίγη περισσότερη βρώμη για να μην είναι τόσο ρευστά;
> 
> Πόσος είναι ο χρόνος ψησίματός;
> 
> Θα ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω αν η whey σε αυτές τις θερμοκρασίες (150-170) αλλοιώνεται


sorry που άργησα να απαντήσω , δεν είχα χρόνο κ έμπαινα πεταχτά 
εμένα δεν μου έγιναν ρευστά , ήταν όπως στην φωτογραφία  :01. Wink: 
χρόνο ψησίματος δεν μέτρησα , αναλόγος τον φούρνο του καθενός μας , αν τα δεις μια φορά θα ξέρεις πόσο θέλουν. Δεν παίρνει πολύ 
αυτό για την πρωτεΐνη το έχω ψάξει και άλλοι λένε οτι ειναι κακό άλλοι οτι δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Για εμένα ισχύει το δεύτερο αλλα έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τα φτιάχνω καθημερινά , μόνο αν μου θυμηθεί να φάω γλυκό κ θέλω να αποφύγω την σαβούρα .
Αν θες θα μπορούσες να τα βάλεις χαμηλότερα ,απλά θα πάρει παραπάνω χρόνο .

----------


## marila

Μολις δοκιμασα απο την συνταγη του κεικ ειναι παρα πολυ γευστικο καθολου γλυκο εγω βεβαια προσθεσα στεβια γι'αυτο το λογο μου βγηκε το κακαο λιγο πικρο .Πολυ καλη η ιδεα της συνταγης σου ευγε.

----------


## djroof

Μόλις έφτιαξα και τις 2 συνταγές.

Το κείκ βγήκε μια χαρά λίγο πικρό (λόγω κακάο) και γιατί δεν βάζω ζάχαρη αλλά δεν με πειράζει.

Με τα μπισκότα μύρισε όλο το σπίτι !!! Πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## rey1989

> Μόλις έφτιαξα και τις 2 συνταγές.
> 
> Το κείκ βγήκε μια χαρά λίγο πικρό (λόγω κακάο) και γιατί δεν βάζω ζάχαρη αλλά δεν με πειράζει.
> 
> Με τα μπισκότα μύρισε όλο το σπίτι !!! Πολύ καλά!!!


κ εγώ τα μπισκότα θα αρχίσω να τα φτιάχνω τώρα που ξεκίνησα δουλειά γιατι δεν γίνεται να ξυπνάω απ τις 5:30 να τρώω και αυτά ειναι οτι πρέπει για μαζί 
αν θες μπορείς να βάλεις ζαχαρίνη γιατι κ εγώ δεν τρώω ζάχαρη .  :01. Wink: 

sorry που άργησα να απαντήσω αλλα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου βγάζει ειδοποιήσεις

----------


## NASSER

Το πρώτο με 8 ολόκληρα αυγά το κάνω καθημερινά για πρωινό, σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι και γίνεται μέσα σε 5 λεπτά. Δίχως κακάο και γλυκαντικά απλά βάζω αρωματικά όπως μεχλέπι, μαστίχα, γλυκάνισο, κανέλα και ότι άλλο θέλει ο καθένας και έτσι είναι αρκετά πιο λάϊτ. 
Μια παραλλαγή λίγο πιο παχυντική αλλά ωφέλιμη είναι να προσθέσω ταχίνι και βγαίνει η λεγόμενη ταχυνόπιτα, κάτι που πραγματικά λατρεύω!!

----------


## rey1989

> Το πρώτο με 8 ολόκληρα αυγά το κάνω καθημερινά για πρωινό, σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι και γίνεται μέσα σε 5 λεπτά. Δίχως κακάο και γλυκαντικά απλά βάζω αρωματικά όπως μεχλέπι, μαστίχα, γλυκάνισο, κανέλα και ότι άλλο θέλει ο καθένας και έτσι είναι αρκετά πιο λάϊτ. 
> Μια παραλλαγή λίγο πιο παχυντική αλλά ωφέλιμη είναι να προσθέσω ταχίνι και βγαίνει η λεγόμενη ταχυνόπιτα, κάτι που πραγματικά λατρεύω!!


 :03. Thumb up: 
κ εγώ σε τιγάνι το έκανα κ μάλλον θα το ξανακάνω γιατι ειναι κάπως too much να θέλω κάθε μέρα φούρνο + φόρμες 
*το μαχλέπι ειναι που το βάζουμε στα τσουρέκια ?* γιατι το πέτυχα σε ενα ντουλάπι κ λέω να το κοιτάξω , να αφήσω στην άκρη τα κακάο κ να τρώω κανα φρούτο fresh αντι να ψήνεται. Απλά δεν ξέρω , επειδή έτρωγα πιτάκι βρώμης με κανέλλα παλιότερα κ πήγαινε δύσκολα κάτω , μήπως έτσι ειναι τελείως στεγνό ?
ουσιαστικά γιαυτό μπαινουν κυρίως τα 20γρ κακάο-50γρ γάλα για να μην ειναι στεγνό.

Είχα βρει στο νετ κάτι σιρόπια σοκολάτας κλπ cal free με αρκετά γλυκαντικά αλλα πιστευω με σωστή χρήση θα ειναι οκ (γιατι όπως κ να χει τα γλυκαντικά δεν κάνουν κ καλό )
αλλα δεν ξέρω απο Ελλάδα αν υπάρχουν πουθενά  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Ναι το μαχλέπι που βάζουμε στα τσουρέκια. Καλό είναι να πηγαίνουμε στα φυσικά αρωματικά και όχι σε γλυκαντικά για ευνόητους λόγους. Στο πρωινό μια καλή επιλογή είναι μέλι ή μαρμελάδα από φρούτα δίχως προσθήκη ζάχαρης. Είναι αυτό που αποκαλούν οι Άγγλοι marmalade και όχι jam   :01. Wink:

----------


## rey1989

ωραία thanks! θα κοιτάξω να πάρω γιατι τα γλυκαντικά σκοπευω να τα κόψω τελείως  :08. Toast:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στο τηγάνι πως το ψήνετε??? Δεν γινεται σαν το πιτακι βρώμης???

----------


## rey1989

εννοείτε πως θα βγει διαφορετικό , δεν γίνεται σαν κεικ, αλλά βολευει για κάθε μέρα γιατι ειναι ποιο γρήγορο και ειναι και ωραίο απο θέμα γευσης.  :08. Toast:

----------


## cone

Εκανα σημερα την συνταγη με τα μπισκοτα ακριβως τις αναλογιες .Αλλα μ ηταν λιγο νερουλο και λεω κατσε να ριξω 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη παραπανω για να δεσει καλυτερα  :01. Smile Wide:  , να τουμπανιασουμε και περισσοτερο  :01. Razz:  .
Αλλα δεν μου βγηκαν μπισκοτα κατι σαν μπισκοτοπιτακια ειναι καπως αφρατα(αρκετα μπορω να πω)

----------


## totis

> Εκανα σημερα την συνταγη με τα μπισκοτα ακριβως τις αναλογιες .Αλλα μ ηταν λιγο νερουλο και λεω κατσε να ριξω 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη παραπανω για να δεσει καλυτερα  , να τουμπανιασουμε και περισσοτερο  .
> Αλλα δεν μου βγηκαν μπισκοτα κατι σαν μπισκοτοπιτακια ειναι καπως αφρατα(αρκετα μπορω να πω)


Mια χαρα σου βγηκανε για πρωτη φορα,θα τα τιμησω και εγω αυριο..... :01. Wink:

----------

